# Lowes 2017/Lowes Canada



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi everyone first post for me. 
I thought I start a Lowes thread since it doesn't look like one has been started yet for 2017. 
It looks like Lowes Canada ?? has started already listing new things online. Also it seems Lowes U.S. has listed a couple of things as well I'll add some photos of the items listed asap. enjoy!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

From Lowe's USA


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowes Canada.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i like those jol tombstones!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yea they sure look cool.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like they're trying to step it up a little this year. I hope so. Someone who works in one of the stores said the only thing he sees that looks promising is life-size skeletons.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah Lowe's needs to add more Halloween!! LOL seriously though just to keep up with Home Depot's selection they need to add a lot more. 
I think there definitely going to have a better selection of things than last years I found a better picture of some of the life sizes there going to be carrying.........


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I like the jack o' lantern tombstone and the Halloween II-ish jol/skull (JUST different enough to avoid any legal issues). Definitely going to keep an eye out for those two.


----------



## Ghouls N' Ghosts (Oct 16, 2016)

Gemmy's remaking the Monster Munchies, eh? That's awesome! That mummy shall be mine.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah those tombstones seem really cool I hope there not too expensive.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Found another thing on Lowes USA .com. 
It looks like one of those fake neon gemmy lights that I think are sold at AT home and target but this one is in the shape of Mickey Mouse pretty cool!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

LIFE-SIZE BLACK COUNTESS

Saw this on Gemmys website stating it will be available at Lowes


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

That is from 2015


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes Gemmy keeps outdated info on their site. Lowes will however receive 3 new Gemmy life sizes this year..


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Also here's a bunch of Gemmy items Lowes Canada will be carrying..


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Ghostbust, I may be wrong but it seems like the male skeleton has a plastic square base similar to egor, could that be possible?


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

Maybe this is in the wrong section but anyone shopping at Lowes (online or in-stores) should be using the $15 off 50 coupons available on Ebay or Hugeoff.com. I find Lowe's Halloween decorations to be lacking but for Christmas I create numerous separate orders online and put them in for store pickup. If I purchase in stores I just go in with my partner and we each use a coupon and check out separately. Try them out, I use them for everything but just be weary of the expiration dates. They have had these going for a few years now, I've saved thousands.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I never have any Lowes coupons! 
QUOTE=habeastortoise;2190938]Maybe this is in the wrong section but anyone shopping at Lowes (online or in-stores) should be using the $15 off 50 coupons available on Ebay or Hugeoff.com. I find Lowe's Halloween decorations to be lacking but for Christmas I create numerous separate orders online and put them in for store pickup. If I purchase in stores I just go in with my partner and we each use a coupon and check out separately. Try them out, I use them for everything but just be weary of the expiration dates. They have had these going for a few years now, I've saved thousands.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that Firefighter Minion!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> I love that Firefighter Minion!


Yeah me too! I hope there not really expensive.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Yes Gemmy keeps outdated info on their site. Lowes will however receive 3 new Gemmy life sizes this year..
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=430546&d=1500848223"]
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope the couple are sold as a pair. 
Probably not if so that would be cool for like 150 or something ! 
I just hope everything Canadas getting comes down to the u.s.!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Lowes has a zombie werewolf head that looks good, it would look nice next to our mounted dragon head. There's a alien skull I'd like to have too.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

McBernes said:


> Lowes has a zombie werewolf head that looks good, it would look nice next to our mounted dragon head. There's a alien skull I'd like to have too.


Pictures Please.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> Found another thing on Lowes USA .com.
> It looks like one of those fake neon gemmy lights that I think are sold at AT home and target but this one is in the shape of Mickey Mouse pretty cool!


I went looking for this but couldn't find it on the website. Would you mind posting a link, please


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi it's only available if you go to Lowes desktop site not mobile and type in the search bar at Lowes.com the word Holiday then select Halloween and then all the pictures should be there including the Disney Halloween section for Mickey. 
I'm pretty new to this fourm so I really don't know how to post links. But I'll try!


Barbie K said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Found another thing on Lowes USA .com.
> ...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They aren't pulling up for me the cool stuff is in the category pic but when you click its not there.
I guess they are still adding.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Same here. The only thing I'm pulling up is a few over priced outside vendor items. None of the images seen in the descriptions


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd like the No Vacancy LED "neon" sign for my haunted hotel. Assume that the "No" flashes on and off. Haven't checked their website out yet. 


Thanks for the thread and also the tip on searching for "holiday" because if you type in "halloween" you get a subset of what you do searching for the Holiday/Halloween area. oh, not seeing the No Vacancy site on the U.S. site.....


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

The USA Lowes items are now listed on the Lowes desktop site under category's for Halloween. 
sadly they were never for sale/actual viewing the individual items listed in the category's. 
Like some of you said when you click the category's non related items are for sale only 
there is some Halloween but most of it's from years ago/not really Halloween. 

Lowes Canada actually listed things with prices which was cool but most of it was took down in a week or so and nothing was for sale unfortunately.
I just can't post a link to the items basically because they don't yet exist on Lowes USA website which is sad but anyways Thanks.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'd like the No Vacancy LED "neon" sign for my haunted hotel. Assume that the "No" flashes on and off. Haven't checked their website out yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread and also the tip on searching for "holiday" because if you type in "halloween" you get a subset of what you do searching for the Holiday/Halloween area. oh, not seeing the No Vacancy site on the U.S. site.....


Yeah no problem but there is no way unfortunately to view them on Lowes mobile site but yeah just type in holiday on desktop then click halloween and you can see somethings. 
Last year Lowes USA did the same thing but sooner than this year actually listed Halloween items idk seems weird this year. 
My Lowes store had everything set up last august the 14th so hopefully not to much longer. Thanks.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'd like the No Vacancy LED "neon" sign for my haunted hotel. Assume that the "No" flashes on and off. Haven't checked their website out yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread and also the tip on searching for "holiday" because if you type in "halloween" you get a subset of what you do searching for the Holiday/Halloween area. oh, not seeing the No Vacancy site on the U.S. site.....


Oh really dang I still hope they sell it.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> They aren't pulling up for me the cool stuff is in the category pic but when you click its not there.
> I guess they are still adding.


 yep lol let's hope so it really should be any day now until they put it online and in Lowes.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's some more inflatables from Lowes Canada with prices pictures from July 9. 
I thought I uploaded these but apparently not


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just saw Lowes USA is under maintenance!!. I remember the same thing happened last year and they had all Halloween within a couple of days hopefully it's the same this year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just went to Lowes and they have some Halloween!!!!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

There just candle holders for Halloween basically. 
There made of ceramic it looks like. 
Kinda like last year but painted orange so pretty cool! 
No price on them btw


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have to be done near my Lowes later in the week and will try to stop in. Need some pvc pipe and will check for any halloween being put out.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowes finally has some actual Halloween in stores!
I saw these Mickey and Minnie flags and 3 to 4 boxes of other Halloween here's the pictures


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have to be done near my Lowes later in the week and will try to stop in. Need some pvc pipe and will check for any halloween being put out.


 yeah it definitely seems like they are getting new stuff in every day! Keep a eye out


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I think I might add Lowes to my drop by list this weekend.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went back today it seems like there literally getting new stuff in every day. 
Here's the picture of another box I found in Lowes I'm glad it still has it's packing slip on!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

It's mainly just clings for Halloween still pretty cool to see!!!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

This is interesting it says on one of the slips for the Halloween clings. 
Promo start date. 8/22/2017 break down date 11/15/2017/. 

I hope they put the stuff up sooner than that lol!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Godcrusher said:


> I think I might add Lowes to my drop by list this weekend.


  definitely do


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went back to my Lowes today and saw a huge box marked Halloween unfortunately I couldn't see what was on the description


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowes has finally updated there website!! Unfortunately they didn't add pictures but they did add descriptions of the items and it's viewable via the mobile app and desktop here's a example picture of what I'm talking about I'll had more stuff when they put up some pictures.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Finally they updated there website!!!!! and you can actually see and order most things Here's just some of the inflatable decor they have for this year


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

This is cool it's what we saw in the early pictures it's basically the fake flame pumpkin from last year but a skull face to it instead. Neat!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...lti-Function-Multicolor-Led-Lights/1000274867 They have the no vacancy gemmy fake neon light also here's the animatronic skeleton couple https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...ze-Greeter-Flashing-Red-Led-Lights/1000274939 and here's some other neat things I found on there. really some cool stuff btw.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting all those pics, Matt. Lowe's has some cool stuff this year.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Matt! Just ordered these.
https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...-O-Lantern-Constant-Red-Led-Lights/1000274691
https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...tion-Unlit-Multicolor-Unlit-Lights/1000275009


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well now that the site has been updated I'm glad to say Lowes U.S. will be carrying the following newly revealed Gemmy items! 

Lifesize animated Skeleton Couple. They do come together $200








Lifesize animated Black Widow $120








Animated Pop Out Skull Clock $20








Rerelease "Gotta Go !" Caged Skeleton. Original was sold until around 2007 I believe. $25








Talking Reaper Bust $25








Lighted Candy Bowl $15








Animated Crow on Pumpkin $25


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for posting all those pics, Matt. Lowe's has some cool stuff this year.


 yeah no problem. 

They do have a lot of cool stuff especially the skeleton couple animatronic I'm glad there selling it as a couple. 
I'm going to call the store today and ask them when there going to set the stuff up I think it's going to be by the end of the week but we'll see.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

CH31 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Matt! Just ordered these.
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...-O-Lantern-Constant-Red-Led-Lights/1000274691
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...tion-Unlit-Multicolor-Unlit-Lights/1000275009


 wow really cool especially that hourglass. 
I guess I'm going to have to find some coupons!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well now that the site has been updated I'm glad to say Lowes U.S. will be carrying the following newly revealed Gemmy items!
> 
> Lifesize animated Skeleton Couple. They do come together $200
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=442889&d=1502207731"]
> ...


I think for sure this years going to better than the last couple years usually they don't even have more than 2 real animatronics and it's seems there definitely adding some more smaller gemmy stuff.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Also Here's all the new projection lights I especially love the indoor ones. I'm doing a jack skeleton theme this year so I'm glad they have one of those too https://m.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=halloween+projection+lights


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone used those projection lights? I'm interested in the tree one, but not sure on how bright it would be.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Kwll2112 said:


> Has anyone used those projection lights? I'm interested in the tree one, but not sure on how bright it would be.


 I never used that particular one so I can't say definitely but I do own a lot of those type of projection lights from gemmy the manufacture and they get fairly bright but work best outside projecting on a flat surface like a garage.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/-LXPK1VZ30U

I know some things are hard to find on Lowes.com so I made a couple videos of what Lowes will have for this year. 
link above.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I called Lowes unfortunately they didn't know when it would be put up but I bet this weekend everything will be put up since it's now available for pick up in store
We'll see.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

It's so strange... This is going to be my first year not setting up Halloween in Lowe's. I do miss my old job when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

By the way I just wanted to say anyone who wants to buy anything from Lowes and wouldn't mind waiting until like mid September should. 
I always buy a buch of Lowes stuff towards the end of September because I know Lowes price matches up to 30 days after you purchase and I've saved hundreds of dollars over the years doing this by getting cash back when things go on sale like 50 percent off by the end of October


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Nothing yet in any of my stores.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

One of my friends went to his Lowes and everything was set up. There's lots of awesome stuff this year !!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> One of my friends went to his Lowes and everything was set up. There's lots of awesome stuff this year !!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=447681&d=1502630262"]
> 
> 
> ...


wow finally!!! 
I keep calling most Lowes stores around me and they all say no they don't have anything set up I don't know why they don't set up at one time


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

It seems 2 people upload videos on YouTube showing what Lowes has in store this year, I'm going to go myself tomorrow and see if they finally have it out I called 4 Lowes today no dice unfortunately.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

My friend made a video of his lowes and they had the Gemmy Black Widow set up!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> My friend made a video of his lowes and they had the Gemmy Black Widow set up!


 that's much better than last years Version.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went to my local Lowes in Pennsylvania they just had more boxes unfortunately not anything available to look at.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually thought it was odd that no one was seeing stuff in store yet and reading comments about how late they always are. I remember about 4 years or so back Lowes being one of the first in my area to have stuff out. A few days into August I would see stuff in here and head to Yankee Candle. Home Depot was a no go. It wasn't even worth heading to the store to even see. Funny how different it is now. I haven't bought much here at all since as their offerings were pretty lame but Home Depot's turnaround has cost me dearly. Yankee Candle now seems to be more towards September. It seems they picked up a little here this year but no where near the direction Home Depot took.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

I too am not seeing any Halloween out by my Lowes either. Sad part is they're just sitting in boxes on the side patio. ugh...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just at Lowe's this weekend picking up a light fixture and it was the same for me - the Halloween area still had patio furniture and other summer seasonal stuff everywhere.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

My Lowe's has started putting out their merchandise. Mostly scarecrows and empty shelves, but they did have their Halloween Lighting Projection display up with 20 different effects. I really like the skull one and was tempted to buy it. I wonder how well it will project far away... anyway, I took a video of all of them if you want to take a look too:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

That's really cool I love the new projection light bulbs especially the skull one.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

My skulls were delivered today. I'm happy with them, for $35 they are BIG. They do talk but the phrases/voices aren't too corny or anything. I'll post some pictures in case anyone else was considering buying one.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

CH31 said:


> My skulls were delivered today. I'm happy with them, for $35 they are BIG. They do talk but the phrases/voices aren't too corny or anything. I'll post some pictures in case anyone else was considering buying one.


 are they motion activated


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I called Lowes today they said by the end of next week they should have everything set up I'll take pictures and post when they do.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, they're sound activated.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

I bought the life size zombie. He's really nice


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Gores Manor said:


> I bought the life size zombie. He's really nice


 you must be the first owner you mind making a video ? I'm going to try to buy one of the animatronics Lowes is selling this year but can't decide.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> Gores Manor said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the life size zombie. He's really nice
> ...


I'll try to make a vid tomorrow for ya guys


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered the pumpkin tombstone
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...&cm_mmc=AFF_CJ-_-6165631-_-2470763-_-10935405


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

vid of lowes Halloween with animatronics


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> I ordered the pumpkin tombstone
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...&cm_mmc=AFF_CJ-_-6165631-_-2470763-_-10935405


Cool I was going to buy the 80 dollar fake flame pumpkin but my 15 off of 50 coupon expired so I'm going to have to wait for that to be in stores and use competitors coupons
. I really like that tombstone here's a video of it I found on YouTube. 
https://youtu.be/GcLnIStaGbA


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I rarely buy anything from Lowes before (pricey) holidays. I wait until after holidays when they go on sale (half or around 70% off) or clearance.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> I rarely buy anything from Lowes before (pricey) holidays. I wait until after holidays when they go on sale (half or around 70% off) or clearance.


 Same last year I got great deals the day of Halloween and excellent after but I always like to buy one or two expensive items before Halloween just to wet my appetite.Lol


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I placed my order for the gemmy caged skeleton 25.00 and minion inflatable 30.00 I'll do a review of them when I get em. Also here's a picture of my Lowes Halloween boxes they have a bunch of stuff.


----------



## grateful dead (Aug 21, 2017)

*Lowe's visit today*

They had skellies out so I got 4! I guess it's time to start building props...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

How much are they at Lowes?


----------



## grateful dead (Aug 21, 2017)

32.99 each...


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

How do the Lowes skeletons compare to the Costco skeletons?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

lmao...bet my neighbors would LOVE me doing that.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Also how do they compare to the Home Depot Skeletons?


----------



## grateful dead (Aug 21, 2017)

I really don't know how these compare to the other skellies. I have about 12 of them now and all came from Lowes or Home Depot. I would guess thay are all about the same though???


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I bought a skeleton on sale last year from Walmart for 14.99 it was about the same quality as the Home Depot one except it doesn't have eyes that light up which is fine for me.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

My Lowes was just about set up. Looks like most of the merchandise is out... Here's a walk through. I didn't look at the light projectors since I already posted that video, but it looks like there are a couple new Disney ones that might be worth going back to check out...


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

grateful dead said:


> I really don't know how these compare to the other skellies. I have about 12 of them now and all came from Lowes or Home Depot. I would guess thay are all about the same though???


Can they stand on their own for a few seconds? Do their joints snap in place?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Stochey said:


> Can they stand on their own for a few seconds? Do their joints snap in place?


If the Lowe's skeletons are the same as the HD skellies, yeah, they can stand on their own, and have ratcheting, locking joints.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

So......which Lowe's did you see all of this Halloween stuff at?
The prices do not look all that bad?
I am really surprised as to how much stuff, places like Lowe's and Home Depot bring in for Halloween.
I was at Home Depot just yesterday, and did not see anything out yet....for Halloween?
Just wondering......where this Lowe's is located at?
Good to see...that someone has their stuff out, already.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> So......which Lowe's did you see all of this Halloween stuff at?
> The prices do not look all that bad?
> I am really surprised as to how much stuff, places like Lowe's and Home Depot bring in for Halloween.
> I was at Home Depot just yesterday, and did not see anything out yet....for Halloween?
> ...


Atlanta suburb called Vinings.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...th-Twinkling-Multicolor-LED-Lights/1000274971

I like this tombstone. Anyone have it? How is the quality?


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> So......which Lowe's did you see all of this Halloween stuff at?
> The prices do not look all that bad?
> I am really surprised as to how much stuff, places like Lowe's and Home Depot bring in for Halloween.
> I was at Home Depot just yesterday, and did not see anything out yet....for Halloween?
> ...


Errrrrrrrr.....This Post is about......Costco "Canada"!
I must have missed the announcement that Atlanta, is now a part, of Canada? lol


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Um... the post is Lowes 2017 / Lowe's Canada. (Not Lowes Canada 2017). I take that to mean both as even indicated in the first post...


----------



## Onebrightcrayon (Jan 1, 2016)

Halloween stock sighting in Pompano Beach, FL 33062. September 11 was the magic day last year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Onebrightcrayon said:


> Halloween stock sighting 33062


 I'm glad there carrying the fake flame black tree I bought it last year on clearance thinking it would be okay but it really does look excellent at night I'm going to have to pick up one more now for outside


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

krnlmustrd said:


> Um... the post is Lowes 2017 / Lowe's Canada. (Not Lowes Canada 2017). I take that to mean both as even indicated in the first post...


 Just so everyone knows the reason I did that was because In the past usually Lowes Canada and Lowes USA largely carry the same stuff
But yeah where's the Lowes Canada folks at?
I did find a video of Lowes Canada on YouTube also here's the link. 
https://youtu.be/st6lYh2wv7g


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Stopped at the Lowes in Franklin, WI today. Looked on line and it had said items available for pick up so I went to the store only no display. Asked a person that worked there where the halloween stuff was hiding? He was extremely rude and said something about it's here but not set up, did not offer any help. Don't think I'll be going back to Lowes until they learn how to treat a customer with respect.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

chaney said:


> Stopped at the Lowes in Franklin, WI today. Looked on line and it had said items available for pick up so I went to the store only no display. Asked a person that worked there where the halloween stuff was hiding? He was extremely rude and said something about it's here but not set up, did not offer any help. Don't think I'll be going back to Lowes until they learn how to treat a customer with respect.


 My store also has almost everything available for pickup if you buy it online and pick it up in store but they still haven't set up anything. 
I've been calling every day to my Lowes locations and going in every other day and there not really helpful I just don't understand why they can't set the stuff up when other stores do. 
My store doesn't even have much summer stuff left.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Stochey said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...th-Twinkling-Multicolor-LED-Lights/1000274971
> 
> I like this tombstone. Anyone have it? How is the quality?


The quality is great overall. It's made by Gemmy and has one of those Fire and ice lights in the pumpkin which makes a cool effect.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered got it in I like it however mine has a lot of hot glue around it.it was also chipped so I will be exchanging it when I'm able to get to a store.



Stochey said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...th-Twinkling-Multicolor-LED-Lights/1000274971
> 
> I like this tombstone. Anyone have it? How is the quality?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm extremely excited my store has started to set up stuff just for clarification my stores animatronics were not on or I would of made a video of those and they just started today so here's the pics


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I bought the caged skeleton made by gemmy corporation here's the video of it. https://youtu.be/fiLYsE3DE7A


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

*Lowes*

 Went to Lowes in Leesburg Va today. Its only been open for a year.. I thought I had seen a lowes thread on here but dont see it now Anyway Its a big section and they have some cool stuff.. We always swear we arent going to buy anything BUT Bought a tree and a pumpkin that have a flame light inside. Looks very good and since we have a very big dark yard and live in a rural area I think they will look great Also bought a hourglass clock and a new halloween matt.. Spent over $200 which wasnt what we were going to do but Heck You only live once right.. Lots of pumpkins Blowups and lights Lots of very neat things for inside the house.. ~Let me know if anyone sees any good things at their local Lowes ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Went to Lowes in Leesburg Va Looks like the same set up.. Bought the tree and pumpkin with the flaming loghts and the hourglass clock and a new matt Very well put together!! ~Pat


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

The Lowe's thread is right here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/174753-lowes-2017-lowes-canada-12.html


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My big skull from Lowes!! The employee said they only got 2 in and an employee bought the other one! Love it! His eyes light up and he says stuff! It was only $37!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Stochey said:


> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=458721&d=1503788880"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone gotten the Black Widow greeter yet? I don't know what I'd do with her but I really like her eyes. I didn't think that the skeleton couple would be that great, but their phrases are hilarious and they would be perfect for my cemetery setup. Being a bargain hunter, I might start by grabbing one of the floating ghost lady pieces and then adding some additional sheer muslin to her for a gown, and strapping her setup in one of my trees. I haven't shopped Lowes in a couple of years, but this may be an expensive trip!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

SpookyBethesda said:


> Has anyone gotten the Black Widow greeter yet? I don't know what I'd do with her but I really like her eyes. I didn't think that the skeleton couple would be that great, but their phrases are hilarious and they would be perfect for my cemetery setup. Being a bargain hunter, I might start by grabbing one of the floating ghost lady pieces and then adding some additional sheer muslin to her for a gown, and strapping her setup in one of my trees. I haven't shopped Lowes in a couple of years, but this may be an expensive trip!


 A lot of people are buying the black widow for 119 my store only has the display left there's also many videos on YouTube I'll post one after this post. 
I saw it in person and it's pretty impressive her eyes move back and forth mouth movement and her eyes blink she also speaks about 4 to 5 phrases from what I understand for 119 it's a good deal but I'm more intrigued by the skeleton couple they only have 1 per store unfortunately but I really like the concept of a interacting couple and your basically getting 2 animatronics for 200 which is a good deal when you think about it. 
I just don't have 200 to spend right now so I have my fingers crossed that it will be available in mid September when I will! 
The floating ghost is really neat also it's obviously a remake from years ago from gemmy but they really did a excellent job with the lighting especially and for 40 it's a great deal. 
I'm waiting until mid September also because Lowes price matches so for example I bought a stay puft inflatable last year from them for 199 it went on sale for 25 percent off in early October they gave me money back and re rang up the receipt so I was also able to get and additional 25 percent off when it went to 50 percent off even when they sold out of that inflatable weeks ago at my location. Anyways that's my 2 cents on how to save a lot on expensive items at Lowes


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/0vNuvR0ER7A


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> https://youtu.be/0vNuvR0ER7A


Thanks for posting the video Matt. She is very well done. Personally I wish they would stop making the eyes light up on these animatronics. It just totally jars me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

avgjoefriday said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/0vNuvR0ER7A
> ...


No problem. I agree the eyes are a little unnatural







.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I LOVE these fire & ice tombstones! I bought several to stager in the cemetery because we are doing The Nightmare Before Christmas theme in the main yard! I also bought the spiral Spotlight with the Disney Nightmare Before Christmas ones and mixed the 2 together! They are AWE-MAZING!!!! I'll have to get more to complete the look. They didn't have a ton of stuff out so I'm hoping more will be stocked this week when I return! So far I'm impressed. Wish I could upload the video but I'm not sure how.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I LOVE these fire & ice tombstones! I bought several to stager in the cemetery because we are doing The Nightmare Before Christmas theme in the main yard! I also bought the spiral Spotlight with the Disney Nightmare Before Christmas ones and mixed the 2 together! They are AWE-MAZING!!!! I'll have to get more to complete the look. They didn't have a ton of stuff out so I'm hoping more will be stocked this week when I return! So far I'm impressed. Wish I could upload the video but I'm not sure how.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiritHalloweenCollector (Aug 28, 2017)

Lowes has some really good prouducts this year from table top props, inflatables, and life sizes!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Have you guys seen this door hanger? I love vintage looking stuff like this.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Cat-Door-Hanger/1000276019

View attachment 460473


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Forhekset said:


> Have you guys seen this door hanger? I love vintage looking stuff like this.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Cat-Door-Hanger/1000276019
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=460473"][/iurl]


 Those do look cool especially for the price.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I LOVE these fire & ice tombstones! I bought several to stager in the cemetery because we are doing The Nightmare Before Christmas theme in the main yard! I also bought the spiral Spotlight with the Disney Nightmare Before Christmas ones and mixed the 2 together! They are AWE-MAZING!!!! I'll have to get more to complete the look. They didn't have a ton of stuff out so I'm hoping more will be stocked this week when I return! So far I'm impressed. Wish I could upload the video but I'm not sure how.
> 
> View attachment 459417
> 
> ...


I see your tombstones had a lot of hot glue around the pumpkin to..I was thinking it was just mine.
love the lights!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I upload vids ti youtube then link here there may be a easier way tho.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i apologize if this has already been addressed here, i haven't looked all the way through the thread yet--how do the projector lights look in the "real world"? my wife and i were looking at them a couple of nights ago in store, and they looked great there when they were in a very controlled environment, with like a 6 inch throw distance and that sort of thing. didn't know if they'd still look good when you get them home and put them in the yard.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

CH31 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Matt! Just ordered these.
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...-O-Lantern-Constant-Red-Led-Lights/1000274691
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livi...tion-Unlit-Multicolor-Unlit-Lights/1000275009


We bought the flaming JOL the flaming tree and the skull hour glass ~Pat Leesburg is all up and running


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Cloe said:


> I actually thought it was odd that no one was seeing stuff in store yet and reading comments about how late they always are. I remember about 4 years or so back Lowes being one of the first in my area to have stuff out. A few days into August I would see stuff in here and head to Yankee Candle. Home Depot was a no go. It wasn't even worth heading to the store to even see. Funny how different it is now. I haven't bought much here at all since as their offerings were pretty lame but Home Depot's turnaround has cost me dearly. Yankee Candle now seems to be more towards September. It seems they picked up a little here this year but no where near the direction Home Depot took.


Our Lowes in Leesburg is loaded and the home dept less then 4 miles away has nothing Halloween is getting bigger every year.. Crazy people like us LOL I wish I had more to spend ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Matt12378 said:


> Cool I was going to buy the 80 dollar fake flame pumpkin but my 15 off of 50 coupon expired so I'm going to have to wait for that to be in stores and use competitors coupons
> . I really like that tombstone here's a video of it I found on YouTube.
> https://youtu.be/GcLnIStaGbA


There is the led JOL and a black tree Both have the flame lights inside We ended up buying both Very heavy and well made.. If I could figure out how to add a vid I would but my computer died and Im on hubbys laptop ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> So......which Lowe's did you see all of this Halloween stuff at?
> The prices do not look all that bad?
> I am really surprised as to how much stuff, places like Lowe's and Home Depot bring in for Halloween.
> I was at Home Depot just yesterday, and did not see anything out yet....for Halloween?
> ...


Lowes in Leesburg Va is stocked and ready for a week now ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Matt12378 said:


> No problem. I agree the eyes are a little unnatural
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree also Woul rather the eyes just move and not glow ~Pat


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Nypdwife said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool I was going to buy the 80 dollar fake flame pumpkin but my 15 off of 50 coupon expired so I'm going to have to wait for that to be in stores and use competitors coupons
> ...


 The only way I figured out how to add videos is upload to YouTube then copy the video link then paste on here.
I bought the black tree last year and it's awesome I'm probably going to pick up another one if it's available on clearance. I really want to get that skull in pumpkin now instead of the pumpkin I think it looks awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowes in Hamilton, Ontario is fully stocked and running.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

dane82 said:


> i apologize if this has already been addressed here, i haven't looked all the way through the thread yet--how do the projector lights look in the "real world"? my wife and i were looking at them a couple of nights ago in store, and they looked great there when they were in a very controlled environment, with like a 6 inch throw distance and that sort of thing. didn't know if they'd still look good when you get them home and put them in the yard.


 I have a lot of the projection lights for outside for Christmas Halloween easter Valentine's Day etc they look great projecting on flat surfaces and also look good projecting on trees and shrubs or doors too.
The ones I like this year at Lowes are the comet spiral ones those sure look cool.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Lowes in Hamilton, Ontario is fully stocked and running.


 nice! Great to hear.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This pumpkin for 29 is huge got two of them


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> This pumpkin for 29 is huge got two of them


 nice. my store has only one of the pumpkins left I considered it but I bought the NBC projection gemmy light instead for 30.00.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I bought the Bluetooth haunted radio for 45 it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowes today only has 15 percent off all there projection lights and regular lights from what it says on there site not significant savings but it's still something.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> Lowes today only has 15 percent off all there projection lights and regular lights from what it says on there site not significant savings but it's still something.


Where? I don't see it.

https://www.lowes.com/c/Halloween-decorations-Holiday-decorations
https://www.lowes.com/pl/Light-show-projectors-Novelty-lighting-Lighting-ceiling-fans/4294392537


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm curious about the zombie greeter...price is not bad for an animatronic, but I wonder about the quality
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Animatronic-Pre-Lit-Musical-Zombie-Lifesize-Greeter-with-Constant-Red-LED-Lights/1000275001


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

davy2 said:


> I'm curious about the zombie greeter...price is not bad for an animatronic, but I wonder about the quality
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...eeter-with-Constant-Red-LED-Lights/1000275001[/QUOTE
> There probably going to have a lot of those available on clearance the stores in my area haven't sold any.
> Lowes usually puts all the Halloween on sale 25 percent like the 2 nd week of October then it goes to 50 percent the next week and then a couple days before Halloween it goes to 75 percent and stays there until it's all sold or shipped back to the manufacturers.
> I buy most of my Halloween stuff on clearance and save almost a thousand usually each year.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Finally went to Lowes today and well it was very disappointing. Small space for Halloween stuffs. Everything were pushed together. Tight space for people (minus carts) to look around. Most of Halloween inflatables were left on top of the shelf where most people don't ever bother to look at. There is a huge empty space but they are saving it for Christmas stuffs. Lots of boxes. They already got few out.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Lowes have started lowering prices a bit on few Halloween things. 12ft lighted reaper inflatable is now $45 (was $99). Good until 10/11.

https://www.lowes.com/c/Halloween-d...ayDecorations:C:SeasonalLiving:Merch:Banner_1


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

scarenoob said:


> Lowes have started lowering prices a bit on few Halloween things. 12ft lighted reaper inflatable is now $45 (was $99). Good until 10/11.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/c/Halloween-d...ayDecorations:C:SeasonalLiving:Merch:Banner_1


I just came here to post the same thing. I just ordered the lighted reaper. I got one last year so couldn't justify getting a second for $99 but for $45? Heck yeah! If you use a Lowes card you also get an additional 5% off. Came to $46 and free shipping for me.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> Lowes have started lowering prices a bit on few Halloween things. 12ft lighted reaper inflatable is now $45 (was $99). Good until 10/11.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/c/Halloween-d...ayDecorations:C:SeasonalLiving:Merch:Banner_1


 lol my store still hasn't sold one though and all the the other stores in my area still have at least 8. I think after the 11th there probably going to go to 75 percent off I'll have to jump on it then.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

I picked up these swirling-lighted bowls today at Lowes. They were the last two available in our area-wide stores, and are pretty neat to behold! $15 each seems like a decent price, which is why I bought the two.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Edmund K said:


> I picked up these swirling-lighted bowls today at Lowes. They were the last two available in our area-wide stores, and are pretty neat to behold! $15 each seems like a decent price, which is why I bought the two.
> 
> View attachment 502546
> 
> ...


i really like these


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

To be honest, my local Lowes has been really lackluster this year, they've had very little worth looking at, although I did pick up some small things, although their prices are higher than Home Depot across the street for exactly the same items. Mostly, they're only worthwhile for parts for making your own props.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> To be honest, my local Lowes has been really lackluster this year, they've had very little worth looking at, although I did pick up some small things, although their prices are higher than Home Depot across the street for exactly the same items. Mostly, they're only worthwhile for parts for making your own props.


 Lowes has come a long way though compared to a couple years ago. They had a nice selection of animatronics this year. I'm really hoping my Lowes sells their display of the skeleton couple for like 50 percent off or something like that I missed out on the new one.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> Lowes has come a long way though compared to a couple years ago. They had a nice selection of animatronics this year. I'm really hoping my Lowes sells their display of the skeleton couple for like 50 percent off or something like that I missed out on the new one.


Not mine. They hardly had anything. They had the lighting display, then a couple of props along the main walkway, but that was it. Now, most of that is gone. Across the street at Home Depot, they have a big section in the front of the store with tons of props and a much better selection of lighting.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Our Lowes already has the Christmas decor vying for space in the greenhouse, but nothing's on "sale' yet. Christmas in the first week of October; sheesh!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Edmund K said:


> Our Lowes already has the Christmas decor vying for space in the greenhouse, but nothing's on "sale' yet. Christmas in the first week of October; sheesh!


Are lows has gone full on Christmas 3 aisle worth


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Love the hanging Ghost in my hallowindow!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> Are lows has gone full on Christmas 3 aisle worth


We're at 5 full aisles. Their entire selection is out, if last year is any gauge. They started putting out Christmas probably half way through September.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My Lowes already has all of there fake Christmas Trees up. They built a little fake tree farm that is pretty cool actually. I still say they have a better selection of Halloween than in years past. Also all the Halloween lighting is on sale thru the18th. I suspect all the Halloween is going to go to 25 percent off then 50 percent off very soon if they fallow what they have done in years past. Lowes is a millions times better In term of the actual store compared to Home Depot at least where I live and that's why I like going there more. Home Depot obviously has way more stuff but at least they have some competition.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Went to Lowes and got this to cover and protect the trigger for the clawing bat prop.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Apache-Mil...ft-X-2-1-2-ft-Actual-18-in-x-30-in/1000286859


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Edmund K said:


> I picked up these swirling-lighted bowls today at Lowes. They were the last two available in our area-wide stores, and are pretty neat to behold! $15 each seems like a decent price, which is why I bought the two.
> 
> View attachment 502546


Thanks for posting this, I went and picked one up today! And the bat lights as well


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

So I see Lowes is discounting up to 25% on Halloween stuff. Good until Tuesday the 24th. Many on clearance sale.

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Halloween-...tBy_priceLowToHigh&inStock=1&rollUpVariants=0


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> So I see Lowes is discounting up to 25% on Halloween stuff. Good until Tuesday the 24th. Many on clearance sale.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pl/Halloween-...tBy_priceLowToHigh&inStock=1&rollUpVariants=0


 Yeah I saw that today also. I immediately bought the skeleton couple animatronic for 200 that was a little much but 149 plus a discount since it was a display was too good to pass up on something I really wanted.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Today's the last day for 25 percent off ! The good news is it's probably going to go to 50 percent off the next day fingers crossed. Then 75 percent off by the end of Halloween.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought the black widow and the zombie....couldn’t pass up the 25%! They’re pretty good quality....I really like them both, but I think I’m going to paint the zombie guy though because he’s too pale/gray. I need to liven him up a bit. 

One thing I really like about Gemmy animatronics is their stands. I don’t have to worry about my cats tipping them over. All my other props have those cheap 4-legged stands that are very unstable and I’m constantly picking up off the floor until I can weight them down. Side question..anyone know where you can buy just the stands for these things?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I bought the black widow and the zombie....couldn’t pass up the 25%! They’re pretty good quality....I really like them both, but I think I’m going to paint the zombie guy though because he’s too pale/gray. I need to liven him up a bit.
> 
> One thing I really like about Gemmy animatronics is their stands. I don’t have to worry about my cats tipping them over. All my other props have those cheap 4-legged stands that are very unstable and I’m constantly picking up off the floor until I can weight them down. Side question..anyone know where you can buy just the stands for these things?
> 
> ...


 Nice I bought the skeleton couple such a neat animatronic. Maybe eBay?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice! I tried to order the skeleton couple earlier today but it’s unavailable to ship or even a store pickup. Only option is Lowe’s Truck Delivery and I’m not paying $50 for them to deliver....that would totally negate the 25% discount. Funny thing is, it was available the other day when I ordered the other ones, so I’m kicking myself for not buying it then! Oh well....maybe one of my stores will have them after Halloween when stuff gets marked down even more and I can actually make it to the store. Glad I at least got the other 2!

I did a quick search on EBay the other day for the stands but didn’t see anything for JUST the stands...I was hoping there would be a place that sold them without the actual prop! Guess I’ll just have to stick to weighting them down for now.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Wouldn't you find them at Lowes? Some people buy clothing rack, display stand, or whatever.. and make changes to it for props.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

scarenoob said:


> Wouldn't you find them at Lowes? Some people buy clothing rack, display stand, or whatever.. and make changes to it for props.


I haven’t found anything at Lowe’s that would work, but I’ve kept my search pretty limited to “prop/ display stands”


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Halloween is now at 50% off til 10/31. May just have to pay them a visit after work tomorrow!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Halloween is now at 50% off til 10/31. May just have to pay them a visit after work tomorrow!


 I saw it said thru the 31st. it's strange last year on Halloween day I got a lot of stuff 75 percent off I guess their doing it different this year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just bought the fake flame skull pumkin for 50 it's too expensive but for 25 bucks heck yeah!


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> I saw it said thru the 31st. it's strange last year on Halloween day I got a lot of stuff 75 percent off I guess their doing it different this year.


Anyone looking to stock up on some of the bigger ticket items should buy them now because if you try to buy them online, they charge $60 for delivery via truck and do not offer parcel shipping. Out of 6 Lowe's near me, only one had a zombie and the widow and since I picked them up every store near me is completely sold out.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

habeastortoise said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it said thru the 31st. it's strange last year on Halloween day I got a lot of stuff 75 percent off I guess their doing it different this year.
> ...


 Yeah Lowes charges truck delivery if they don't have it in stock at that particular Lowes. I was going to buy the zombie but didn't my store has 2 and I already have a zombie from seasonal visions.


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> Yeah Lowes charges truck delivery if they don't have it in stock at that particular Lowes. I was going to buy the zombie but didn't my store has 2 and I already have a zombie from seasonal visions.


You can never have enough zombies! My collection has slowly grown from a small cast of characters to a massive herd. If you are going to pick anything up at Lowe's you can pair their clearance items with a coupon most of which can be used online or in stores. 

Right now you can get a 10%, $10 off 50, $15 of $75, $20 off $100, or $40 off $200. I usually buy them for a dollar each from Ebay and they get delivered instantly to my phone. You can also purchase Lowe's coupons from hugeoff.com but they are a little more expensive. I do this year round with everything from paint, to garden supplies, lumber, etc. I actually got the widow and zombie animatronics for $98 with tax and everything today with the coupon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I stopped at 2 Lowe’s today and ended up getting the lighted spooky tree, the flame skull pumpkin, and the floating lady ghost greeter (she was what I was after so I was happy I was able to get it...it was the last one the store had!)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

habeastortoise said:


> You can never have enough zombies! My collection has slowly grown from a small cast of characters to a massive herd. If you are going to pick anything up at Lowe's you can pair their clearance items with a coupon most of which can be used online or in stores.
> 
> Right now you can get a 10%, $10 off 50, $15 of $75, $20 off $100, or $40 off $200. I usually buy them for a dollar each from Ebay and they get delivered instantly to my phone. You can also purchase Lowe's coupons from hugeoff.com but they are a little more expensive. I do this year round with everything from paint, to garden supplies, lumber, etc. I actually got the widow and zombie animatronics for $98 with tax and everything today with the coupon.


I did the same thing! Bought the $40 off $200 coupon on eBay and bought the widow, zombie and a few other things to reach the $200....but I got them online a week or so ago when they were only 25% off. My EBay purchase actually sent me 4 of the coupons so to not waste them, I ended up using one more to buy a Nest thermostat. I’ve been wanting another one anyway but was just waiting for a sale on them.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah I do actually have a coupon for 10 off of 50 I'm debating if I should wait to use it halloween when it goes to 75 percent off after Halloween at Lowes or use it now. Here's a list of all the animatronics I have just for fun I have corn stalker / harvester from Home Depot last year, zombie from hd, witch, bobble head reaper, bobble head butler, skeleton couple from 2017 and another butler from Kmart this year. lol I'm running out of space. I do like the zombie though so you never know lol. But At this point so late in the season I know Home Depot is going to have a bunch of animatronics left for 75 to 80 percent off like November 7th or 8th they always do.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t imagine Lowes is going to have much to buy after Halloween....it was slim pickings today in both stores I went to. I don’t know what the HD zombie looks like but I agree with habeastortoise.....u can never have too many zombies!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I can’t imagine Lowes is going to have much to buy after Halloween....it was slim pickings today in both stores I went to. I don’t know what the HD zombie looks like but I agree with habeastortoise.....u can never have too many zombies!


 Yeah your right it probably won't be left by that time but there might me other decorations like inflatables my store has a lot of those.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went back to Lowes today they still have a bunch of stuff. I bought a jack o lantern for 75 percent off and the skull projection light bulb for 8.50. The light bulb is really cool.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Most are 49-50% off but the Holiday Living 400w fog machine is 55% off.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> Most are 49-50% off but the Holiday Living 400w fog machine is 55% off.


 I wish my store would have one left. That's my number one purchase for next year I never end up getting one and their always sold out a couple weeks before Halloween.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Everything is 75 percent off at lowes I bought the minion firefighter inflatable another small inflatable gemmy silhouette light for 4 bucks a couple orange gemmy lights for 4 or 5 bucks and one of the gemmy tombstone for 8.24. They have a ton of projection lights left especially the skulls.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> Everything is 75 percent off at lowes I bought the minion firefighter inflatable another small inflatable gemmy silhouette light for 4 bucks a couple orange gemmy lights for 4 or 5 bucks and one of the gemmy tombstone for 8.24. They have a ton of projection lights left especially the skulls.


I popped into Lowes on Monday and they had nothing. Absolutely nothing. 100% of all Halloween stuff was gone and replaced with Christmas.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Same with mine. Everything was run over by all the ginormous Christmas inflatables! Good thing I found (most of) what I wanted when it was at half off.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

One thing I noticed is that the signs at my location only say 50 percent off but i knew it was 75 percent off because of the Lowes website.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> One


----------



## Amutt (Aug 7, 2014)

Ours didn't have much left but still had quite a few of those little led projectors for 5 bucks, fire and ice etc etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was in Lowes yesterday and they have started their 50% off sale on christmas things. Saw a posted sign of 50% off on Projection and Laser lighting while in the store. When I checked their online site, see many things have also been marked down 50%, not all. Good time to start looking to add those Gemmy spotlights if you need them for next year. 

BTW Home Depot has started their sales as well...right now only 30% on projection and laser lighting.


----------

